# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  Recherche voiture occasion petit budget

## gueulederack

Bonjour,

  pour les besoins de mon travail, je recherche une voiture d'occasion avec le CT ok pour un buget maxi de 750. Oui je suis un dvloppeur pauvre  ::lol:: 

Je suis bas sur la rgion d'Angers, mais je peux me dplacer en train un peu qd mme.

----------


## Razorflak

Bonjour,
je ne suis pas sur que tu trouve ton bonheur directement ici, mais tu dois pouvoir trouver a sur le bon coin. Avec ton budget je te conseil (si c'est pour des courts trajets) de te tourner vers des modles un peu plus ancien mais increvable. Pour ma part j'ai une veille fiat panda de 94 et elle est increvable ma titine  ::ccool::  ::mouarf:: 
Bon courage dans tes recherches.

----------


## gueulederack

merci pour ton conseil, mais j'ai peur des arnaques avec e bon coin ^^

----------


## Nhaps

Dans tous les cas si tu vas sur le bon coin.
Quand tu vas pour acheter la voiture, vas y avec un parent ou un ami qui s'y connait bien en voiture, et hsite pas  faire un tour, avant de l'acheter.

Personnellement si j'y vais pas avec quelqu'un, n'y connaissant pas grand chose je risquerai d'acheter un vlo au lieu d'une voiture.

----------


## illight

> Personnellement si j'y vais pas avec quelqu'un, n'y connaissant pas grand chose je risquerai d'acheter un vlo au lieu d'une voiture.


Ah ouais quand mme  :8O:  Pour pas voir qu'il y a pas 4 roues et un volant, faut le faire quand mme... ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> Ah ouais quand mme  Pour pas voir qu'il y a pas 4 roues et un volant, faut le faire quand mme...


2 roues + 2 roulettes + 1 guidon style volant.

Et voila  ::aie:: 

Non plus srieusement pour moi, ca roule donc ca fonctionne. Il y a matire  oublier des choses importantes  regarder ^^

----------


## giragu03

> 2 roues + 2 roulettes + 1 guidon style volant.
> 
> Et voila 
> 
> Non plus srieusement pour moi, ca roule donc ca fonctionne. Il y a matire  oublier des choses importantes  regarder ^^


Et comme tu n'as que deux pdales, tu te dis : "cool, c'est une bote auto"  ::aie::

----------


## bob633

Il ne faut pas avoir peur du site le bon coin.

Demande juste un minimum de papier genre s'assurer que la voiture est franaise, un minimum de suivi de l'entretien (factures, ...), certificat de non gage .. et n'hsite pas  appeler les concessionnaires pour vrifier que ce ne sont pas des fausses factures.

Aprs du moment que tu vois la voiture en vraie, que tu peux la tester .. pas vraiment de risque appart des vices cachs et co, mais a le bon coin ou ici .. personne n'est dans la voiture pour deviner  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gueulederack

Merci pour tous vos conseils, au passage je me suis bien marr sur vos changes( genre cool 2 pdales, c'est un boite auto ^^).

  J'ai trouv mon bonheur sur le bon coin  quelques hectomtres de mon taff en plus. Une Xantia essence 1.8i 169 000 km, CT OK datant de septembre. freins avant et pneus neufs. Le tout pour 650

----------

